# pink spot on dogs lip!



## Mag1c (Jun 28, 2012)

I've researched and seen similar posts but none of the pictures seem close to the condition he has. 

I've seen the diagnosis range from a wart, bug bite and even a tumor. 

So I plan on taking him to the vet tomorrow but wouldn't mind some insight. 

If I need to get it biopsied how much would that be?(ballpark). 

What do you think it is!?! 


The first pic is of a dot on Dec 21. The second is today with the pink dot on his upper lip. And the last is Riley  

Thanks Eric!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Vet will probably call it staph infection - may be

Natural B-complex will help with recurrent problem.

Do not use synthetic - natural will read B12 (methylcobalamin - not cyanocobalamin) and "no-flush" niacin (B3 - fights bacteria).

My dog had this in summer, much worse though.

Also treat topically with goldenseal tea - 1 cup boiling water per bag bring to room temp (no need to take bag out) add a splash of organic apple cider vinegar - goldenseal natural antibiotic and antibacterial as well the ACV antibacterial and will balance skins PH.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Glad you are going to the vet to find out what it really may be. It could be staph, could be a boil/furunculosis (has your dog ever had a fistula anywhere else?), could be lots of different things. You PROBABLY won't need to have a biopsy done. 

Second dog: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/186083-pink-spots-nose-lip.html#post2532816 has something that almost looks like it?


----------



## Mag1c (Jun 28, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> Vet will probably call it staph infection - may be
> 
> Natural B-complex will help with recurrent problem.
> 
> ...


thanks. It's the first I've seen of it and I haven't seen it anywhere else on him. He's only 7 months old, he's been fed same food and same dish since I got him and only changes in past couple weeks were my neighbor watched him. So maybe he was allergic to something there. 



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Glad you are going to the vet to find out what it really may be. It could be staph, could be a boil/furunculosis (has your dog ever had a fistula anywhere else?), could be lots of different things. You PROBABLY won't need to have a biopsy done.
> 
> Second dog: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/186083-pink-spots-nose-lip.html#post2532816 has something that almost looks like it?



No he's never had any other health problems. But I will get to the vet and let you all know what they say. 


Thank you!


----------



## tracable (Aug 12, 2020)

Mag1c said:


> I've researched and seen similar posts but none of the pictures seem close to the condition he has.
> 
> I've seen the diagnosis range from a wart, bug bite and even a tumor.
> 
> ...





Mag1c said:


> I've researched and seen similar posts but none of the pictures seem close to the condition he has.
> 
> I've seen the diagnosis range from a wart, bug bite and even a tumor.
> 
> ...


----------

